

Is everything in JavaScript an Object? - simpleblend
http://blog.simpleblend.net/is-everything-in-javascript-an-object/

======
simpleblend
I hope someone gains value from this article. It's the first in an ongoing
series I plan to write on JavaScript. Would love any and all input!

Andrew

